# Optoma HD23 projector with problems



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello

I'm in the process of putting together the family home theater room, and more than year ago, I bought and Optoma HD23 projector. But since the HT room was still under development, I stored it, thinking that it will take some weeks or couple of months, but it turn into 1 year. So, 1 year later the HT is almost ready and I installed the projector and after some minutes, around 10 min of playing, I started having some problems. First, I noticed that the image was not very good, with low quality, and lots of sparkling white pixels, then I tried to turn off the projector, and nothing, no control responding nor from the remote control or the controls located on the projector, so I had to unplug the projector from. I tried several different things, reset, changing HDMI cables, I tried both HDMI inputs, different sources (bluray players, receiver, camera, etc) and is the same. I also changed some options on the projector, for example, the High altitude option, resolution, etc. also, change settings on player, and nothing. I don't know what else to do.

Has anybody had this kind of problems?

As I said, I have this projector since more than 1 year ago, but the projector is new, it has no more that 5 hours.

Any thought?

Regards


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Where did you store it? Hopefully it was a cool dry place.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Doesn't Optoma have a 2 year warranty on their PJ's?


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> Doesn't Optoma have a 2 year warranty on their PJ's?


it's only 1 year :duh:, that was the first thing I check 



mechman said:


> Where did you store it? Hopefully it was a cool dry place.


I stored it in a bedroom that is not used, along with other equipment and devices, and all of them are working. The bedroom is within temp limits stated in the OM.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anybody has an idea about this?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what length of HDMI cables? what BRAND.. you said you tried several... what gauge and length are they. the sparkles sound like an HDMI issue. you might need to upgrade to something like a monoprice redmere or whatnot ...


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> what length of HDMI cables? what BRAND.. you said you tried several... what gauge and length are they. the sparkles sound like an HDMI issue. you might need to upgrade to something like a monoprice redmere or whatnot ...


Thanks for your reply Mike, you are right, length and cable quality is very important.

I should have mentioned that I'm using Monoprice redmere HDMI cables. The one from the receiver to the projector is 30ft but as I said, is a monoprice redmere cable. I also tested with others shorter monoprice cables (3ft) and is exactly the same, I also tested with other local brands, and also the same. So, I'm pretty sure is not a cable issue nor source problem.

I just sent the projector to the local optoma authorized service center, and I will wait for the diagnostic.

regards


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmm, you may have gotten a dud then. can't be certain till it gets back from the repair shop


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I think so

I will wait for the repair shop reply


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Update

I just received the projector from the repair shop.

They updated the firmware and changed the dmd chip (was faulty). 

I tested it last night and seems to be working good, but i will continue with the tests.

I take two lessons from this. First, i will test any device as soon as i have it, and second and most important, my next projector should have a better warranty period, so probably i will go for a different band.

Regards


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had some issues w Optoma, so I quit selling them ... Go get an Epson or a JVC if you can afford more $$...


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

i know what you mean.

Now that I've been testing the projector I've realized that I can see the rainbow effect. 
This probably will be another reason for moving to an 3DLP Epson projector.

Regards


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

alfa-74 said:


> i know what you mean.
> 
> Now that I've been testing the projector I've realized that I can see the rainbow effect.
> This probably will be another reason for moving to an 3DLP Epson projector.
> ...


just be forewarned that to get as good an image as the DLP you're gonna have to spend a good chunk more to get it. probably at LEAST the Epson 8350 level. (and that's for 2D)


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> just be forewarned that to get as good an image as the DLP you're gonna have to spend a good chunk more to get it. probably at LEAST the Epson 8350 level. (and that's for 2D)


I agree with you Mike.

That's the exact model that I've been researching lately. Although it's an old model, it seems to have a better price/value ratio than newer models.

Regards


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

alfa-74 said:


> I agree with you Mike.
> 
> That's the exact model that I've been researching lately. Although it's an old model, it seems to have a better price/value ratio than newer models.
> 
> Regards


it's a great model, a bit overpriced, but still a very good model for the LCD world if you don't care about 3D. if you do it's time to start looking at the $2500 range as that's the next big jump in quality (and it's a big one )


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I really don't care about 3D capabilities.

What other brands/model should i consider?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

alfa-74 said:


> I really don't care about 3D capabilities.
> 
> What other brands/model should i consider?


I might try demoing the BenqW1070, it's got MUCH less of a chance of seeing RBE since, unlike the HD23, it has a 6x color wheel. 

other than that, if you don't care for 3D the big jump is the $2500 price range where you have the Epson 5030, and the LCOS projectors


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mike

I will have this in mind also, but I think it's higher than my current budget

Regards


----------

